# You got your Let's Play in my Pokemon!



## Dragiiin123 (Apr 4, 2011)

Let's Play Pokemon White.
Here is an example of a screenshot let's play.
So we need a name for ourself, wat gender we should be, our pokemon, and a name for that pokemon. Get postin' ya hear?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 4, 2011)

Bob, girl, Snivy named Im an ass


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 4, 2011)

Liara, Girl, Snivy named Karina.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 4, 2011)

Enoby, Female, Tepig named Oingo


----------



## Dragiiin123 (Apr 4, 2011)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Snivy named Im an ass


you are bad and should feel bad.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 5, 2011)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Bob, girl, Snivy named Im an ass


I don't think it's a wise idea to go around tossing balls at innocent creatures and yelling "Go! I'm an ass!"


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 5, 2011)

Bob, girl and Snivy named RoyalPain (as in pro wrestler RoyalPain).


----------



## Dragiiin123 (Apr 6, 2011)

You know what, I always wondered what CreaturesInc ever did. It's like they just plastered their name there for posterity.





OH CRAP WATCH OUT FOR THAT STAR SCREEN IT'S GONNA HIT YOU





See what you did star?! You made random letters appear everywhere!





oh









AWESOME MOMENT OF CROWNING! 
Damn it! I'm so sorry. My docter said I have a problem that I shout out tropes everytime I see them.










**** yeah pink beard!









So the chair is the new king?! Awesome!





Don't say hello to everybody, just crown the damn chair!





Aw, so the chair isn't the king :(





Oh wow, a close up. Just imagine a super close up.





WAIT NO ABORT ABORT





I guess his face was a portal to a world of mutated animals and a kid wearing the thing from Yughio.





Ah okay back to normal.





Wow, I wonder when they appear in the plot herp derp.





Well hello to you too!





Oh it was to everyone else :(





On a bridge it seems.





Sleep tight :)





That doesn't seem very adventurous, though.





Now THAT'S more like it.





That thing looks like it's going to eat my babies D:





Oh hi.





Oh, well my name is Enoby, and I'm a girl. Not sure what my occupation is though.









It's hamtaro time wooka wooka shikka shikka HOO









Like people! Except, not.









So we're like sisters...._only closer_





So it's like we're yin and yang ,:)
Dang, why do I feel stupid for saying that?









So people forcing pokemon beating the poop out of eachother deepins a bond between them?
I should make my two chickens do that :)





I can totally connect with you, man.









Well I'm pretty sure that I already told you that, but okay.





Why would you introduce me to my supposed best friends?

















Aw man, those two people aren't even my friends, they are just the other two people that live in this town :(









Wait a journey? Must'a not have gotten the memo.





Well that's kinda cool I guess.










I thought eating was important! I guess I was wrong and stupid.





My journey, no, that is my most important goal in life!





Visit? I thought I lived in the world of pokemon!





Gamefreak? Who the heck is that?





We really need to get this floating word problem fixed...





I had no part of that!









Damn it Bianca I got held back in the fifth grade and I'm smarter then you :I









Yeah man.





Reading is for dumb people >;(





I guess, the other to are to pitiful :I





Damn right I did!
Next time, testing out (soon to be) Karina!
Any questions/critism you want to post? Post it!


----------

